# Help with identifying and mounting options for LED light



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Hello all,

My 250 gallon crashed over the winter, and so I've been on recovery mode since then.

I have recently purchase a 38 gallon nano that came with a light (to use a frag tank) but I have no idea what light it is.

I'd appreciate some help on identifying the light and more importantly, suggestions on mounting options. I don't want to hang them on my ceiling and thus am open to rails or other options to put this on top of my Nuvo 38.

It's a square unit with 4 groups of lights and the sticker says it's "51x3W"



















Much thanks for your assistance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re light*

looks the same as my evergrows.


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re light*

if you go under general marine diss, under Ryguy thread on his last post you can see a quick and cheap way to hang your light.


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

You can mount the fixture either on your tank or a table with a simple rail, see my thread: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=265850

With your fixture you would be utilizing those four hanging mount bolts with appropriate nuts for the suspending cross bars, see the last photo in my table mount pics to see what I mean.


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

koopie said:


> looks the same as my evergrows.


I'll look those up. Do your ever grows automatically turn on / off for sun/moon? My lights have sun settings and moon settings but I'm not sure if they actually cycle through that process since I haven't put them up yet.

Thanks everyone for your feedback. It's much appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re lights*

They are fully programmable, great light for the money.


----------



## alexgetting48 (Mar 4, 2017)

It's a China light got the same one for 160 good liggt all in all I selling it ? By chance ?


----------

